# Arnotts super-king size, zip-linked bed - not as described - how to complain?



## goodkarma (1 Apr 2011)

Hi, 
I recently took delivery of a super-king size, zip-linked bed from arnotts. It cost 1050e in the sale (down from 1550). We had it zip linked because we realised shortly after placing our initial order for a normal super-king (unzipped) mattress that it would not fit in our house.

We went back in on 2 separate occasions to discuss the possiblility of getting our mattress zip-linked. We spoke to 2 different sales men. 
We were _assured, advised and informed _that experientially, there would be no difference between the two. We were told 'that many other customers had purchased a zip-linked bed and no -one ever complained'. That former customers would remark on their next visit to the shop to other prospective customers that there was no difference whatsoever. We received lots of assurances that 'as long as you have your mattress protector and sheet on that you would not notice the joining in the middle'. 

Now, crucially, there was no replica model on the shop floor for us to test out (ie, A King Coil brand,'Clontarf' model, zip-linked, mattress). However, we were shown another brand's(or another model, same brand -I can't remember which) mattress, zip-linked and invited to try this out. It was fine, so we changed our order.

However, much to our massive disappointment. Our new bed is nothing like the one we tested out on the shop floor that day. There is a visibly, noticeable 'valley' down the middle of our bed. And to lie in it, it feels like you are rolling down the middle. 

We made an initial complaint and an independent upholsterer was sent out as and reported that there was no manufacturing default.

Basically, we have an issue with the way the mattress was sold to us, the assurances we received on the day, and the model we were shown to test as a reliable representation of what our one would be like.
At this stage I would like to return the bed and either get some or all money back or be given an unzipped mattress which I woud store untill I could use it.

Any advice, comments would be much appreciated. We are so disappointed.

************
Update:
Arnotts have said that they will replace the zip link with a one piece mattress.  Good news! However, they want us to pay 100 e towards delivery charges. I feel we shouldn't be asked to pay as then we would have paid 150e more (50e for the zip and this 100e towards delivery) for our bed because we were 1.)trusting the advice of their sales reps.
Any advice?


----------



## Diziet (1 Apr 2011)

The first step is to go into Arnotts, politely explain the situation and disappointment and ask them to exchange the bed. Have you tried this? In most cases, this would resolve the problem. Arnotts have a good reputation, so try this before getting too worried. And of course do it soon, they will want a new bed to exchange, not a used one!


----------



## Qbot (1 Apr 2011)

Can you not just return the bed by saying you are dissatisfied?


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2011)

Ask www.consumerconnect.ie what are your rights.


----------



## PetrolHead (4 Apr 2011)

goodkarma said:


> Update:
> Arnotts have said that they will replace the zip link with a one piece mattress.  Good news! However, they want us to pay 100 e towards delivery charges. I feel we shouldn't be asked to pay as then we would have paid 150e more (50e for the zip and this 100e towards delivery) for our bed because we were 1.)trusting the advice of their sales reps.
> Any advice?




Did you pay €50 extra for the zip link that Arnotts are now taking back? If so, I would tell them you'll meet them halfway on the delivery to account for the extra €50 you paid for a product you'll no longer have.


----------

